# A Cool Facebook Page You May Find Helpful



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

Well, in all seriousness, this condition has really, really shook up the structure of my life. It's no secret it probably has for everybody.

Anyways, as unfortunate as the situation is I know in my heart I'm going to come out 100% and honestly, I'm going to be 200% stronger and a better person because of it. I never understood real pain and hardship.

I personally decided to take a break from this site to really just get back to my life despite not feeling 100% (but knowing I'm 100%).

I also decided I wanted to make a page (im actually getting into internet marketing so I wanted to see how successfully I could build a page while also spreading a message/positive sentiments that I firmly believe in) that would pop up on peoples newsfeeds maybe -- just at the right time. If you're having a bad day, a bad week, whatever, we all have them.

Check the page out and give it a like if you'd like: https://www.facebook.com/EnsureYouLoveYourLife

I'm just going to post motivational quotes, sentiments, positive stuff like that. Sometimes it's the little things that keep you going. Obviously a quote isn't going to cure us instantaneously but I know Abraham Lincoln quotes, etc often ignited smiles in me in hard times and kept me going. Maybe you can get this out of this page.

If you like the page it would be wicked to get some shares, statuses, anything you can do to help us market the page. I'm having a graphic designer do the rebranding ASAP to clean up the aesthetic.

For me the page is that positive sentiment that keeps me smiling. I'm working to get better without thinking about shit, I've accepted my situation and I know the more I smile and do the things I want to do, the faster I'm going to feel just like my old self again.

Cheers and keep grinding, we're going to beat this.

-a


----------



## maulithani (Aug 8, 2014)

Its a really very good and awesome page. And one most thing that your all images are creative and unique.


----------



## backamj82 (Sep 29, 2014)

Facebook...YouLoveYourLife its found me great link. So I like And share to my friends, specially for love birds..

pet insurance quote


----------

